# John Williams Tintin Soundtrack



## R.Cato (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

just in case you haven't discovered this little youtube video yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzhQjsPHKTc&feature=watch_response

10 minutes of the Tintin soundtrack from the upcoming movie.

I think it's clearly Williams isn't it? :D


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 5, 2011)

Whatever it is, it sounds very cool!


----------



## Leon Willett (Oct 5, 2011)

I.

Like.

John.

Williams.




A lot.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Oct 25, 2011)

The soundtrack of Tintin by John Williams is available on iTunes, Amazon and Spotify, amongst others.

http://open.spotify.com/album/3nZbLNMtn9PLjxewl69Tbn
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005VS9VII
http://itunes.apple.com/album/the-adven ... d472784154

Although I have a Spotify subscription, I also bought the iTunes version. The iTunes version sounds better.

JW did it again. Turning 80 in only a few months some would think the quality of his compositions would go down a bit. Do you think so? Then I suggest you listen to this marvelous soundtrack. Otherwise, I suggest the same 

How many years will he continue to compose? Who of the other currently active top composers can bring quality of this level to the rostrum? Who, I ask you. Really, I should stop thinking about this, it makes me a bit sad...


----------



## Scrianinoff (Oct 25, 2011)

By the way, he just needs one more Academy Award nomination to become the most nominated composer, since currently with "45 Academy Award nominations, Williams is, together with composer Alfred Newman, the second most nominated person, after Walt Disney." See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Williams


----------



## R.Cato (Oct 26, 2011)

Scrianinoff @ Tue Oct 25 said:


> By the way, he just needs one more Academy Award nomination to become the most nominated composer, since currently with "45 Academy Award nominations, Williams is, together with composer Alfred Newman, the second most nominated person, after Walt Disney." See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Williams



War Horse and Tintin.... So at least there will be one nomination for sure.


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 29, 2011)

Original link dead.


----------



## bryla (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow what a disjointed soundtrack when put to the movie....

It felt like I was watching Indiana Jones in Catch Me If You Can while waiting in The Terminal.

But man.... everything after the Main Titles WORKED!


----------



## R.Cato (Oct 30, 2011)

snowleopard @ Sun Oct 30 said:


> Original link dead.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HwXIZwDHzQ


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 31, 2011)

This score is excellent. I've listened to it numerous times now and love it.  He's done it again imo. Love the way his uses his themes as well. Can't wait to see the movie and see how the score works there.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 31, 2011)

Wait until you hear this. This is vintage Williams at his finest. Love the English modal VW sound:

see link below


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 31, 2011)

Try this out. Beautiful stuff

http://youtu.be/-dscRLH71oE


----------



## José Herring (Oct 31, 2011)

I hope the movie is a huge success. It would redefine film scoring if it is. The score is amazing and we're in desperate need of having a score like this to bring back some sanity in the world of film music.


----------



## George Caplan (Oct 31, 2011)

dcoscina @ Mon Oct 31 said:


> Try this out. Beautiful stuff
> 
> http://youtu.be/-dscRLH71oE



would that be john williams or vaughn williams?


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 31, 2011)

George Caplan @ Mon Oct 31 said:


> dcoscina @ Mon Oct 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Try this out. Beautiful stuff
> ...



I'm pretty familiar with most VW stuff and while Williams certainly channels VW, I don't hear any overt lifts except for the flute candenza which is lifted from the violin solo from The Lark Ascending.


----------



## sbkp (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, that is seriously awesome. The rest of orchestral film scoring maybe needs a different name, because this is so fundamentally in a different class.


----------



## Daryl (Oct 31, 2011)

dcoscina @ Mon Oct 31 said:


> I'm pretty familiar with most VW stuff and while Williams certainly channels VW, I don't hear any overt lifts except for the flute candenza which is lifted from the violin solo from The Lark Ascending.


We've all been there. :lol: 

D


----------



## David Story (Oct 31, 2011)

josejherring @ Mon Oct 31 said:


> I hope the movie is a huge success. It would redefine film scoring if it is.  The score is amazing and we're in desperate need of having a score like this to bring back some sanity in the world of film music.



It will be a success. Spielberg made a film about kids, war and friendship. 
Looks fabulous!
But it's serious, and that will prevent the score from having as much impact. The melodies, noble brass and remarkable string writing will be used in temp scores for dramas.

I feel the film will likely be honored in many ways.

It's time for someone new to redefine scoring by bringing melody back to the action genre. It's happening in video games (eg Uncharted).
Those kind of hits change the mainstream.

How about tutti melody for the climactic chase. That's big and emotional!

Thanks for the link David.


----------



## Alex Temple (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm kinda frustrated with the changing release date for the U.S. version. Several weeks ago it said October 25, then it was available only as a hard copy for a day or two, and now Amazon says December 13...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 25, 2011)

Santa got me this, been listening this morning.

STORMING.

Wanna see the film now...


----------



## David Story (Dec 25, 2011)

Love TINTIN. The new technology has Spielberg being Spielberg. Rollicking good adventure! Andy Serkis is my new favorite actor, between Rise of POTA and Tintin.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm just listening again - wow, some cues are SO like the first Star Wars film tonally that it's making the hairs on the back of my neck go up! Must order that Blu-ray....


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 30, 2011)

I found the opening sequence delightful and amazing, so light and agile, usually I can follow along with what's going on, at least in broad strokes, but I was just baffled by this piece. Damn him! : )


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't get me wrong guys, I love and adore John Williams and he inspires me since forever and I almost bleed while writing this post,

... but when I zap through this soundtrack on iTunes I could use so many arguments I always hear on specific other hollywood composers:

- I hear widdlewidd tootoo without any concept

- I also notice whole fragments from Harry Potter (listen to Captain Haddock Takes the Oars. This is almost the entire Potter theme, but with other notes)

- sometimes I feel like I am in Star Wars

- sometimes I hear Indiana Jones 


With all kinds of respect to one of my most favorite composers. This score is absolutely amazing in terms of technique, harmonies and instrument use (as EVERY JW score) ... but what's up? ... where is the passion?!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 30, 2011)

The main title is definitely in the "Catch me if you can" mold.
Really enjoyed that.

For the rest, very disappointed.
I don't feel that JW captured a truely unique theme that sums up the personality of Tintin or of the comic books.

He should have stuck to the direction of the main title.
Score motifs very much sound like some of Harry Potter's material.
It's hard not to be yourself or to entirely re-invent yourself for every movie, but this felt like one movie too many for JW.

Better off choosing not to take on as many projects as one can, and be really nailing the chosen projects...


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 30, 2011)

Patrick, try out War Horse. It's much more emotive and more along what we love about Williams' writing. IMO.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool David, thanks: i'll check it out!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 30, 2011)

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Dec 30 said:


> The main title is definitely in the "Catch me if you can" mold.
> Really enjoyed that.
> 
> For the rest, very disappointed.
> ...



Are you basing this on having seen the film or simply listening to the soundtrack? If the latter, it is no way to judge a score.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 30, 2011)

Waywyn @ Fri Dec 30 said:


> Don't get me wrong guys, I love and adore John Williams and he inspires me since forever and I almost bleed while writing this post,
> 
> ... but when I zap through this soundtrack on iTunes I could use so many arguments I always hear on specific other hollywood composers:
> 
> ...



Smile, what a great post!

But yeah, I will not talk only one word about the trailers, done in 2011, with all kinds of respect!

Lol! o/~ o-[][]-o


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 30, 2011)

Waywyn @ Fri Dec 30 said:


> - sometimes I feel like I am in Star Wars
> 
> - sometimes I hear Indiana Jones



These are BAD things?!!

I hear what you're saying though. I still haven't seen Tin Tin. I have a hunch a lot of the passion comes when it's wedded to a film you're in love with. Reaction to this movie has been mixed, so I'd be surprised if, in the end, it'll be regarded alongside those you mention.

I love this score though probably precisely because it DOES evoke those earlier memories. It's not Tin Tin I'm in love with - I can't be, I've haven't seen it - but it just evokes so much of the same spirit as films I DO love that it makes me smile. Even if the themes don't leap out, this is still highly superior stuff.

Personally, the trailers to War Horse left me totally cold, and heard today from someone who has seen it that he was very disappointed. Just looks like obvious Oscar bait to me. I'm a sucker for old-school rollicking adventure, no-one does that like Williams.


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 31, 2011)

No, that something sounds like Star Wars or Indiana is certainly not a bad thing! It is simply the fact that The movie we are talking about is not Star Wars or Jones.

Think about the following. If I would have composed music for game x and people would think it is pretty brilliant, but then composed music for game y which almost contains the same style, melody or pattern, very quickly everyone would think that I am pretty lame .... especially on VI


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 31, 2011)

Waywyn @ Sat Dec 31 said:


> No, that something sounds like Star Wars or Indiana is certainly not a bad thing! It is simply the fact that The movie we are talking about is not Star Wars or Jones.
> 
> Think about the following. If I would have composed music for game x and people would think it is pretty brilliant, but then composed music for game y which almost contains the same style, melody or pattern, very quickly everyone would think that I am pretty lame .... especially on VI



Ha ha! Tin Tin is almost a greatest hits I guess isn't it - as others have said, the opening is almost Catch Me If You Can.

While I agree it's not his most original work, it's still something to really enjoy though. Everyone has familiar styles... this was a rollicking adventure, so I'm more than happy to have rollicking Williams along for the ride.


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeh, I totally agree with you. If I get the score, I will surely have enough material for the next weeks to study and as said before JW is god anyway 

The simple reason i brought this up is because of that weird phenomenon which is a mix of selective cognition and being biased.

As soon as people hear an announcement of a new score by JW "it is already 70% good" ... but my personal main concern with OSTs is if it serves the movie well and delivers the concept of i plus having this nice red line leading through it all. There was the same problem with Avatar. I felt like listening to Vangelis, then Transformers which is totally fine. But IF someone does it, wouldn't it be better to have a decent mix of it, rather than just split styles side by side?

To me it is fascinating that many people get kinda blinded by technique, skills and instrumentation, rather than seeing the whole concept of what an OST should be about.

I think you know what I mean. There is a single specific well crafted and designed synth wobble patch which gives a whole movie a certain something and peple think it is lame, because the music is just one single note (writing wise yes, but designwise it might take as much time to create it).

Then someone comes a long, writes some perfect stuff, but the general feeling while listening to it stays out. It is almost like that scientist holding a speech about elephants but after 10 mins he drifts off to quantum physics, dark matter and neutron stars ... it may be well crafted but the main point is slightly missed :D


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 31, 2011)

germancomponist @ Sat Dec 31 said:


> But yeah, I will not talk only one word about the trailers, done in 2011, with all kinds of respect!



Oh great, so we have around 11 hours left until your bashing starts on trailers done in 2012!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 31, 2011)

Waywyn @ Sat Dec 31 said:


> Yeh, I totally agree with you. If I get the score, I will surely have enough material for the next weeks to study and as said before JW is god anyway
> 
> The simple reason i brought this up is because of that weird phenomenon which is a mix of selective cognition and being biased.
> 
> ...



Interesting post! Honestly I'd have to see the film to comment really though - impossible to tell if it works in its primary context.

I don't know if it is relevant, but one of the criticisms of the movie I've heard is that it is three original stories bolted together, and that it doesn't form a cohesive whole. Perhaps we're hearing the music reflect that?


----------



## bryla (Dec 31, 2011)

that's what I meant about a disjointed soundtrack...


----------

